# What is NPP commonly faked as?



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm wondering what NPP is commonly faked as? I know there are compounds that are more commonly faked than others. And when does and at what dose does joint relief take effect on npp? Thanks.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 4, 2015)

Anything can be faked.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

Eq would be the closest thing I guess.

I get joint relief around week 5 at 600mg


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2015)

Generally they will make a batch of test and label it whatever.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 4, 2015)

That's what I thought. And ya I'm aware anything can be faked, I remember reading elsewhere that certain compounds are faked using others to mimic similar effects. But your right obviously there's no way to tell except trust your source...I was expecting more from npp but I think I'm over analyzing it I've only been on about 2 weeks. Thanks.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> That's what I thought. And ya I'm aware anything can be faked, I remember reading elsewhere that certain compounds are faked using others to mimic similar effects. But your right obviously there's no way to tell except trust your source...I was expecting more from npp but I think I'm over analyzing it I've only been on about 2 weeks. Thanks.



Ya not much will happen in two weeks. 5 or six weeks it will soak in. It is a creeper and when it kicks in it is very noticeable. It usually kicks in outa the blue during a workout and you notice the massive pump. Then you know it has soaked in.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 4, 2015)

NPP is too cheap to fake, EQ takes longer then NPP so that would be a dead give away and both are cheap.

Var and Primo are much more likely to be faked they are much more expensive.

You'd get bunk before faked NPP.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 4, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> That's what I thought. And ya I'm aware anything can be faked, I remember reading elsewhere that certain compounds are faked using others to mimic similar effects. But your right obviously there's no way to tell except trust your source...I was expecting more from npp but I think I'm over analyzing it I've only been on about 2 weeks. Thanks.



Mixing Dbol with Winni is how people fake Var or the real pieces of shit just send winni.

People pass off EQ as Primo


----------



## HDH (Sep 4, 2015)

BiologicalChemist said:


> That's what I thought. And ya I'm aware anything can be faked, I remember reading elsewhere that certain compounds are faked using others to mimic similar effects. But your right obviously there's no way to tell except trust your source...I was expecting more from npp but I think I'm over analyzing it I've only been on about 2 weeks. Thanks.



It only takes a few weeks for me. 

But keep in mind you should do everything in your training to give relief as well. 

H


----------



## R1rider (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes i agreew ith the other bros, anything can be faked..

Npp works wonders for my joints along with test e

I run 

250 test e/week and 300mg npp/week.   Anywhere from 300-350/week for me and im a powerlifter

seems to work like a charm and still getting decent gains


----------



## wabbitt (Sep 7, 2015)

Not sure why anyone would fake npp.  It's fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 8, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Mixing Dbol with Winni is how people fake Var or the real pieces of shit just send winni.
> 
> People pass off EQ as Primo



Wouldnt it be better to use bold cyp to fake primo? Or what if you just sold tren e at 25mg/ml and called it primo? 

Lmao


----------



## Jayjay82 (Sep 8, 2015)

Just finished a cycle of NPP it was a good cycle I was using 450mgs a week on top of test the NPP did not really kick in until week 7. I honestly expected more in the size department but I got great strength and solid gains from it. You don't explode like on deca it's a little different in my opinion even though they are basically the same compound. Overall I liked the cycle and will definitely run it again maybe just bump the dose up a drop but I felt great, good recovery and my joints felt amazing. The first effects I started to notice was an overall feeling of well being and my strength started to increase pretty rapidly also I was able to workout harder and longer it kind of helped my energy and drive a lot more than I thought. Good luck!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 9, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Wouldnt it be better to use bold cyp to fake primo? Or what if you just sold tren e at 25mg/ml and called it primo?
> 
> Lmao



Yeah, people are just selfish greedy.


----------



## Leotis (Oct 15, 2015)

I have seen straight Dbol passed off as Var. That's sure to please all involved if you give it to your woman...


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 20, 2015)

In my opinion NPP would be faked with testosterone. The reason I say that is because every UGL probably orders more testosterone than other raw powders so they would get a better deal. But Like stated already NPP is cheap so why would a UGL do that... well probably because they are dicks and there anavar is really winstrol, there T-bol is really D-bol, and there primo is probably low dosed testosterone also.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 20, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> Just finished a cycle of NPP it was a good cycle I was using 450mgs a week on top of test the NPP did not really kick in until week 7. I honestly expected more in the size department but I got great strength and solid gains from it. You don't explode like on deca it's a little different in my opinion even though they are basically the same compound. Overall I liked the cycle and will definitely run it again maybe just bump the dose up a drop but I felt great, good recovery and my joints felt amazing. The first effects I started to notice was an overall feeling of well being and my strength started to increase pretty rapidly also I was able to workout harder and longer it kind of helped my energy and drive a lot more than I thought. Good luck!!!



Dang, my last run was with deca but I was toying with the idea of npp because of the recovery time.  Guess I'll stick to deca because when it hits MAN thats the shit!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 20, 2015)

A better deal????  If I go to Walmart and get 5 gallons of milk or 1 gallon of milk, I pay the same price per gallon.  You think the powder people work differently?  Sorry to rain on your parade but it works the same way it does at walmart or any any other establishment.....NPP is not cheap, its actually more expensive that most Test powders, its even more expensive than Deca powder....Your assumptions are way off but then I again it appears your out of touch with what really goes on behind the scenes.....



medulla oblongata said:


> In my opinion NPP would be faked with testosterone. The reason I say that is because every UGL probably orders more testosterone than other raw powders so they would get a better deal. But Like stated already NPP is cheap so why would a UGL do that... well probably because they are dicks and there anavar is really winstrol, there T-bol is really D-bol, and there primo is probably low dosed testosterone also.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have heard test prop.rumors


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 20, 2015)

jolter604 said:


> I have heard test prop.rumors



Same..my npp was real although poor quality and under-dosed :/


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 20, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> A better deal????  If I go to Walmart and get 5 gallons of milk or 1 gallon of milk, I pay the same price per gallon.  You think the powder people work differently?  Sorry to rain on your parade but it works the same way it does at walmart or any any other establishment.....NPP is not cheap, its actually more expensive that most Test powders, its even more expensive than Deca powder....Your assumptions are way off but then I again it appears your out of touch with what really goes on behind the scenes.....



 From my experience I've seen and heard about a lot of Npp and deca  that is really just low dosed testosterone. Maybe NPP being cheap was a poor choice of words. But I don't think it's crazy to say most winstrol is really anavar and that most T-bol is usually D-bol. But I'm talking about what a company would do that scams people not a legit UGL. And I do think the powder people work differently when it comes to large UGL's there is definitely a price break when a ugl is getting multiple kilo's of any kind of steroid powder. The only thing I said that I agree with you that is off would be that NPP is cheap. The rest of the stuff I said really come's down to the UGL and the powder supplier somebody is talking about, and a lot of them work differently. Realistically any UGL that is ripping people off will have there own methods of ripping some one off. Some UGL's might have a guy buy primo and instead of primo they give him low dose deca, some might have a guy who buys primo and they give him low dosed testosterone.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 20, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> NPP is too cheap to fake, EQ takes longer then NPP so that would be a dead give away and both are cheap.
> 
> Var and Primo are much more likely to be faked they are much more expensive.
> 
> You'd get bunk before faked NPP.



Lol so since this guy said Npp is cheap does that make him out of touch with what go's on behind the scenes to?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2015)

medulla oblongata said:


> Lol so since this guy said Npp is cheap does that make him out of touch with what go's on behind the scenes to?



Actually he is correct my statement was in compared to fake primo and var, fake var = winni and dbol mixed faked primo is EQ or NPP.

So when you compare the price of that then NNP is cheap vs Primo.

NPP would be faked with what though? 

Nothing to fake it with just underdosed or no compound.

For me the question is like what to fake Test C with it just makes no sense to me.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 21, 2015)

I just hate it how if some one is new on a board they get disrespected pretty quickly, and the vet's get a pass or politely disagreed with. When somebody say's I'm out of touch with what go's on behind the scenes I take that as disrespectful because they really don't have any idea what I know. And in all honesty I meant the exact same thing as you did about NPP being cheap. And every lab has there own special way of ripping some one off it isn't going to be the same rip off scheme with each lab. I'm not trying to cause problems or be a dick head. I just read some posts on here and recognized some of the members from other boards, and liked the style of how this board works so I decided to become a member.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

We're a tough crowd. And and for good reason. We're rough. And it keeps out the pussies and crossfitters. 
Of course the vets get respect. They've earned it.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 21, 2015)

Everybody deserves respect until they do something to prove they don't.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 21, 2015)

I get what you mean though


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 21, 2015)

I will put in the post's like any other member and prove I am worthy of respect. Lol I guess it is more like Sparta over here ha ha ha in a good way.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

The best way I can sum it up:

Ology/elite/etc:
"Hey there new guy! You're awesome! We love you! Here, blow your money on our bunk sponsors!"


UGBB:
"Welcome rookie. You think you can hang with us? Prove it."


Not being a source board helps a lot. Idiots digging for gear are quickly shown the door.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 21, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Generally they will make a batch of test and label it whatever.



read my mind my man. they make test and label it as primo, npp, whatever. i've bought more primo this past year that turned out to be test eth but mostly eq in high doses. thing with eq is the labmax is very similar if u have ever labmaxed u know what i mean. i almost gave up hope til i hooked up with my boy who just went from being private to public and got some of the rarest raws you can get. Shit i was even buying fake bayer rimo's but i should of known better for the price. real rimobolan is like at least 13-14 per amp


----------



## gh0st (Nov 21, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Actually he is correct my statement was in compared to fake primo and var, fake var = winni and dbol mixed faked primo is EQ or NPP.
> 
> So when you compare the price of that then NNP is cheap vs Primo.
> 
> ...



yeah npp is such a cheap raw there is no friggin excuse to not be able to provide it or hit the friggin road! i mean i get why these f8ck sticks fake primo and var. Cuz its big bucks and there scammer f8cks but fake deca/npp? cmon!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 21, 2015)

gh0st said:


> read my mind my man. they make test and label it as primo, npp, whatever. i've bought more primo this past year that turned out to be test eth but mostly eq in high doses. thing with eq is the labmax is very similar if u have ever labmaxed u know what i mean. i almost gave up hope til i hooked up with my boy who just went from being private to public and got some of the rarest raws you can get. Shit i was even buying fake bayer rimo's but i should of known better for the price. real rimobolan is like at least 13-14 per amp



I'd be very careful with using labmax. It is not very reliable. Recently on another forum labmax was said to show that NPP was test Cyp. After HPLC testing the vial it was shown that it indeed was NPP.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2015)

All labs rip people off?????  You have been ripped up by all 1,000 or so labs?  I doubt it.....

Not every lab has a "scheme" in play.....

It appears no matter what lab u use u will find a reason to complain about something.....




medulla oblongata said:


> I just hate it how if some one is new on a board they get disrespected pretty quickly, and the vet's get a pass or politely disagreed with. When somebody say's I'm out of touch with what go's on behind the scenes I take that as disrespectful because they really don't have any idea what I know. And in all honesty I meant the exact same thing as you did about NPP being cheap. And every lab has there own special way of ripping some one off it isn't going to be the same rip off scheme with each lab. I'm not trying to cause problems or be a dick head. I just read some posts on here and recognized some of the members from other boards, and liked the style of how this board works so I decided to become a member.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2015)

Only a clown would use Labmax....No one in the scientific community uses Labmax....

"rarest raws you can get"  R u serious?  What a joke.....




gh0st said:


> read my mind my man. they make test and label it as primo, npp, whatever. i've bought more primo this past year that turned out to be test eth but mostly eq in high doses. thing with eq is the labmax is very similar if u have ever labmaxed u know what i mean. i almost gave up hope til i hooked up with my boy who just went from being private to public and got some of the rarest raws you can get. Shit i was even buying fake bayer rimo's but i should of known better for the price. real rimobolan is like at least 13-14 per amp


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2015)

Once and for all, NPP *is not* a cheap powder and if your being sold NPP at a cheap price (not even sure what cheap even means in this context) then its probably something else....The ester in NPP will form crystals when introduced to the cold, the ester in Deca will not....Now u all know how to easily test NPP versus Deca or even EQ or just oil in a vial.....





gh0st said:


> yeah npp is such a cheap raw there is no friggin excuse to not be able to provide it or hit the friggin road! i mean i get why these f8ck sticks fake primo and var. Cuz its big bucks and there scammer f8cks but fake deca/npp? cmon!


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm gonna put mine in now


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 22, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Once and for all, NPP *is not* a cheap powder and if your being sold NPP at a cheap price (not even sure what cheap even means in this context) then its probably something else....The ester in NPP will form crystals when introduced to the cold, the ester in Deca will not....Now u all know how to easily test NPP versus Deca or even EQ or just oil in a vial.....


I actually just experienced this... Left my bag in the car overnight and the npp clouded up while everything else was fine. Stick it on the defrost under a hoodie and it cleared right up lol


----------



## medulla oblongata (Nov 22, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> All labs rip people off?????  You have been ripped up by all 1,000 or so labs?  I doubt it.....
> 
> Not every lab has a "scheme" in play.....
> 
> It appears no matter what lab u use u will find a reason to complain about something.....



My bad I did not explain myself better I meant the labs that do rip people off have there own special way of ripping people off, and it will differ from lab to lab. I was specifically talking about labs that are known for ripping people off. I do no think that all labs rip people off I've dealt with plenty of labs that have not ripped people off. I misworded what I was trying to say. How I wrote that it did sound like I was talking about all labs and based off what I wrote I see how you would come to the conclusion that you did about me. I'm sure every one at one point or another has written a post that didn't come out like they meant it to.

 Flyingdragon me and you got off on the wrong foot I didn't come here to make enemies, troll people, or try to find a source. I get there are a lot of douche bags that come through forums and that you guys try very hard to protect this forum because it is a good honest forum. I'm just here to pick up some advanced knowledge and read the posts of a couple members on here that I recognized from other forums, and to try to answer the questions that I am capable of answering.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 22, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Only a clown would use Labmax....No one in the scientific community uses Labmax....
> 
> "rarest raws you can get"  R u serious?  What a joke.....



ok maybe i worded that wrong, rarest prob not a good choice of words. lets just say they are getting good raws. its not the average bathtub brew made with raws that got hair size peices of metal and arsenic in it if you know what i mean.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 22, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Once and for all, NPP *is not* a cheap powder and if your being sold NPP at a cheap price (not even sure what cheap even means in this context) then its probably something else....The ester in NPP will form crystals when introduced to the cold, the ester in Deca will not....Now u all know how to easily test NPP versus Deca or even EQ or just oil in a vial.....



i personally dont labmax and have never done it or bothered to invest. but i have seen pictures and what i mean is that if a person was relying on labmax to try and test what they got i believe EQ is suppose to come back under UV as a yellow and primo as a more goldenish color or something to that effect. i personally do not homebrew but from lists i have seen i have noticed that NPP seems to be a fairly cheaper raw. maybe not as cheap as test raws but cheaper then mast, tren, var, and most. like i said just my observations i dont have any experience with brewing. or buying raws. i seen your posts and you are def. one who is knowledgeable on this subject. this is my first posting on this thread so if i have been stressing pages back that real npp is not a cheap raw i missed it. sorry to make u repeat yourself, but thanks for the correction


----------



## gh0st (Nov 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'd be very careful with using labmax. It is not very reliable. Recently on another forum labmax was said to show that NPP was test Cyp. After HPLC testing the vial it was shown that it indeed was NPP.



i dont labmax i have heard that it is easy to muck up.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 22, 2015)

What is the other one simec or something like that were they tell u everything that's in it.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 22, 2015)

Why do you guys think ugls are trying to scam? Nobody is gonna waste their time faking npp. Sure when you buy quantity you get a break but you get the same break all across the board usually. 



gh0st said:


> read my mind my man. they make test and label it as primo, npp, whatever. i've bought more primo this past year that turned out to be test eth but mostly eq in high doses. thing with eq is the labmax is very similar if u have ever labmaxed u know what i mean. i almost gave up hope til i hooked up with my boy who just went from being private to public and got some of the rarest raws you can get. Shit i was even buying fake bayer rimo's but i should of known better for the price. real rimobolan is like at least 13-14 per amp



The rarest raws? Lol thats a good one...im gonna steal that one!


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 22, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why do you guys think ugls are trying to scam? Nobody is gonna waste their time faking npp. Sure when you buy quantity you get a break but you get the same break all across the board usually.
> 
> 
> 
> The rarest raws? Lol thats a good one...im gonna steal that one!




If you can get a break on price at all. Some labs don't offer a price break till you spend over a grand. I'm just buying for myself and a grand is a lot to spend on gear all at once.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 22, 2015)

I agree.

I buy my trt treatments by the way of "under the radar" and to get deals or price cuts I would have to buy 6 years worth of test lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 22, 2015)

Even an average lab will use a good filter that will prevent heavy metals and hair from getting into the finished product.....And no one makes gear in a bathtub....




gh0st said:


> ok maybe i worded that wrong, rarest prob not a good choice of words. lets just say they are getting good raws. its not the average bathtub brew made with raws that got hair size peices of metal and arsenic in it if you know what i mean.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 22, 2015)

Agreed, NPP is in the mid range of prices among the other compounds.....Labmax is a scam, u could flip a coin and get similar results from a Labmax result.....

Too often people get on forums and misrepresent what really is going on behind the scenes....We can all agree some labs will scam people in our community, but there are many more who wont.....




gh0st said:


> i personally dont labmax and have never done it or bothered to invest. but i have seen pictures and what i mean is that if a person was relying on labmax to try and test what they got i believe EQ is suppose to come back under UV as a yellow and primo as a more goldenish color or something to that effect. i personally do not homebrew but from lists i have seen i have noticed that NPP seems to be a fairly cheaper raw. maybe not as cheap as test raws but cheaper then mast, tren, var, and most. like i said just my observations i dont have any experience with brewing. or buying raws. i seen your posts and you are def. one who is knowledgeable on this subject. this is my first posting on this thread so if i have been stressing pages back that real npp is not a cheap raw i missed it. sorry to make u repeat yourself, but thanks for the correction


----------



## gh0st (Nov 25, 2015)

So i can contact you if i need something labmaxed?  j/k


----------



## gh0st (Nov 25, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Even an average lab will use a good filter that will prevent heavy metals and hair from getting into the finished product.....And no one makes gear in a bathtub....



So are you saying that ALL the heavy metals get filtered out during the filtration process? I always thought that some still got thru even when using all the proper filtration equipment. Obviously i know gear is not made in bathtubs my man lmao.

A friend of mine once ordered raws and he had what u brewers call a sliv or something like that. there was literally a hair size piece of metal in the raws. I told him junk that shit and never use who ever the hell you ordered that crap from again. He told me he got a refund....but i think he ended up just re-selling the raws to someone else. of course he would never tell me if he did that.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 25, 2015)

There are 3 common pore size filters (.10, .22, .45) on the market made with various materials that prevent heavy metals and especially hair from getting into the final product.  It all depends how much $$$ a lab will put into their filtration process....


----------



## gh0st (Nov 26, 2015)

I have heard the standard is .22. well the most commonly used is .22 and it must be a PVDF filter or something like that. forget the exact type but it starts with a P lmao. I order them when i make huge amounts of BA water for the HUGE amounts o HGH and peptides i use. Shit i should start my own BA water business. probably wouldn't be huge posits but it would be an extra source of income!


----------



## thqmas (Nov 27, 2015)

daisyxugao said:


> good quality raw source, we are very glad to help you build a better body.



Retarded! You, the user 'isteroids' and all the other gay users you created to spam this board should be deleted shortly I believe.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> There are 3 common pore size filters (.10, .22, .45) on the market made with various materials that prevent heavy metals and especially hair from getting into the final product.  It all depends how much $$$ a lab will put into their filtration process....



Dragon what size filter would you recommend using? And can the filter size be the same for every compound?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Even an average lab will use a good filter that will prevent heavy metals and hair from getting into the finished product.....And no one makes gear in a bathtub....



Bathtub chemistry is an old school slang term for home brews. Back in the old days the home chemist would use solvents to wash out impurities & reactants probably disposing the waste products and experimenting with this and that in the bathtub.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Thats recystallization.....




Zeigler Robertson said:


> Bathtub chemistry is an old school slang term for home brews. Back in the old days the home chemist would use solvents to wash out impurities & reactants probably disposing the waste products and experimenting with this and that in the bathtub.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 27, 2015)

Depends on what u can afford, I would use .22 or .10, I would avoid .45.......Its not the pore size u need to worry 2 much about, its the material, some compounds or solvents will eat through a filter.  




BiologicalChemist said:


> Dragon what size filter would you recommend using? And can the filter size be the same for every compound?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 28, 2015)

Well that sounds lovely


----------

